# Army Special Operations Soldier killed in Afghanistan



## Ravage (Oct 28, 2008)

http://news.soc.mil/releases/News Archive/2008/October/081028-01.html

FORT BRAGG, N.C. (USASOC News Service, Oct. 28, 2008) — A U.S. Army Special Operations Soldier was killed by a suicide bomber Oct. 27 in Pul-e-Khumri, the capital of Baghlan province, Afghanistan while in support of combat operations.

Sgt. Nicholas A. Casey, 22, of Canton, Ohio, a human intelligence collector assigned to Headquarters Support Company, 3rd Battalion, 7th Special Forces Group (Airborne) at Fort Bragg, N.C., was killed when a suicide bomber entered a police station in Pul-e-Khumri, the capital of Baghlan province, while Afghan officials were meeting with U.S. troops advising a police training program.

Casey is survived by his wife, Rachelle; sons, Nicholas II and Curtis; father, Samuel Casey; mother, Debaroh Mitchell; brother, Samuel Casey III; and sister, Amber Casey, all of Canton, Ohio.

For further information, media should contact the Special Forces Command Public Affairs Office during duty hours at 910-432-4587 or after duty hours at 910-689-6187. 

For Sgt. Casey's bio, click here. 








> Sgt. Nicholas A. Casey


----------



## Gypsy (Oct 28, 2008)

Rest in Peace SGT Casey.


----------



## car (Oct 28, 2008)

RIP Warrior


----------



## Rabid Badger (Oct 28, 2008)

Damn.....RIP Sgt Casey...


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Oct 28, 2008)

Rest Well, Sgt.


----------



## MsKitty (Oct 28, 2008)

RIP SGT Casey


----------



## 08steeda (Oct 28, 2008)

May Angels gently lift you up in to heaven and then come back to comfort your loved ones! RIP SGT!!!


----------



## moobob (Oct 28, 2008)

RIP SGT, we'll carry on.


----------



## 0699 (Oct 28, 2008)

RIP Warrior.


----------



## LibraryLady (Oct 28, 2008)

RIP Sgt Casey

Prayers out to your family and all those in harms way

LL


----------



## Muppet (Oct 28, 2008)

RIP Sgt. Casey.

F.M.


----------



## 275ANGER! (Oct 29, 2008)

Rest in Peace


----------



## Viper1 (Oct 29, 2008)

Rest in peace SGT.


----------



## whiterose (Oct 29, 2008)

RIP, sergeant.


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 29, 2008)

RIP-
Blue skies and soft landings.


----------



## racing_kitty (Oct 29, 2008)

RIP SGT Casey


----------



## Seraph (Oct 29, 2008)

Rest easy Sergeant.


----------



## buffalo61 (Oct 29, 2008)

RIP Sergeant.


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 29, 2008)

RIP.


----------



## Trip_Wire (Oct 29, 2008)

RIP — Blue Skies


----------



## moobob (Sep 13, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]5_c8tCXeq3U[/YOUTUBE] SGT Casey passed last year. Never posted this vid.


----------



## tova (Sep 13, 2009)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## HOLLiS (Sep 13, 2009)

Rest In Peace SGT Casey, my deepest condolences to his family and friend.


----------



## Rapid (Sep 13, 2009)

RIP, SGT.


----------



## jtprgr375 (Sep 13, 2009)

RIP Sgt. Casey


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Sep 13, 2009)

RIP


----------



## Ranger_Smoothie (Sep 14, 2009)

"Duty is ours; consequences are God's."-Stonewall Jackson

Rest in Peace young soldier, you are in a better place; where there is nothing but peace and you are loved by all.-Me


----------

